# Andrea Sawatzki nackt großer Collagenmix 44x



## sharky 12 (18 Nov. 2008)

​


----------



## General (18 Nov. 2008)

Danke schön


----------



## Tokko (19 Nov. 2008)

Sehe ich immer gerne. Die hat überzeugende Argumente.

Dickes 

 für die Collagen.


----------



## parafly (19 Nov. 2008)

Dicke Möpse sind immer gut )


----------



## armin (19 Nov. 2008)

sie sollte besser angezogen bleiben...


----------



## tobias4 (19 Nov. 2008)

Klasse Frau, die sieht man gerne.


----------



## Baschö (19 Nov. 2008)

geil


----------



## sharky 12 (19 Nov. 2008)

armin schrieb:


> sie sollte besser angezogen bleiben...




*auf keinen fall*


----------



## capam70 (19 Nov. 2008)

schöne frau, schöner beitrag!


----------



## proxxon (19 Nov. 2008)

super super super


----------



## bob (19 Nov. 2008)

klasse gemacht! :thumbup:


----------



## autofit33 (19 Nov. 2008)

*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

Danke tolle Frau


----------



## mrb (19 Nov. 2008)

hat die sich die brüste vergrößern lassen?
sind ja schon unterschieden zwischen diesem bild und diesem


----------



## aramoro (20 Nov. 2008)

merci


----------



## astrosfan (22 Nov. 2008)

armin schrieb:


> sie sollte besser angezogen bleiben...



Sie zieht sich halt gerne aus

Mir gefällts :drip: 

:thx: für die Collagen.


----------



## monamour (24 Nov. 2008)

Andrea liebt die Natur und sie zeigt uns gerne.


----------



## oZiM (24 Nov. 2008)

wow, echt genial!


----------



## bloody (24 Nov. 2008)

Super Frau


----------



## mark lutz (25 Nov. 2008)

lecker collagen immer wieder gern genommen


----------



## astor35 (25 Nov. 2008)

2 schlagende Argumente


----------



## A00582 (25 Nov. 2008)

echt geile frau :thumbup:


----------



## Lukzzz84 (27 Nov. 2008)

super Frau!


----------



## butterbrot (27 Nov. 2008)

vergelt's Gott. Andra ist gigantisch.


----------



## stummel (27 Nov. 2008)

Eine tolle reife Frau einfach klasse!!!!


----------



## lenin333 (28 Nov. 2008)

gefällt mir irgendwie. Danke!


----------



## rudolfk (28 Nov. 2008)

TOLLE ARBEIT , Dankeeeeeeee


----------



## Geniesser (29 Nov. 2008)

Einfach sexy


----------



## jungerkerl (1 Dez. 2008)

die ist sehr geil !!!
die macht mich voll scharf


----------



## jo-1964 (1 Dez. 2008)

Klasse Frau, danke für den mix!


----------



## homerman1024 (1 Dez. 2008)

vielen Dank, die Frau ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## baddy (1 Dez. 2008)

Ich find sie toll, vorallem ihre Brüste.


----------



## sternchenww (1 Dez. 2008)

Schöne Bilder Danke


----------



## Sierae (2 Dez. 2008)

* Könnte viel öfter zu sehen sein! *


----------



## qyxcvbnm12 (2 Dez. 2008)

Super Frau. Hat ne tolle Ausstrahlung.


----------



## otto1 (2 Dez. 2008)

Echt Klasse


----------



## hschust (3 Dez. 2008)

Man kann sagen was man will. Die Frau hat schon Klasse...


----------



## Kaen (4 Dez. 2008)

danke


----------



## savvas (4 Dez. 2008)

Superfrau diese Sawatzki.


----------



## nettmark (4 Dez. 2008)

Danke für diese tolle Zusammenstellung !


----------



## kssp (4 Dez. 2008)

klasse, vielen dank


----------



## crix (6 Dez. 2008)

Sie strahlt schon eine gewisse Art von Erotik aus...wunderbare Arbeit!

Vielen dank!


----------



## minotaurus (6 Dez. 2008)

Danke, toll :thumbup:


----------



## mr14 (6 Dez. 2008)

Ich mag diese rothaarigen Frauen, vor allem Andrea S


----------



## eugen99 (7 Dez. 2008)

starke frau,danke:thumbup:


----------



## schimischimi (14 Dez. 2008)

super frau!


----------



## Frosch (15 Dez. 2008)

*vom Frosch*

Danke Super Bilder


----------



## Sierae (15 Dez. 2008)

*Ja! Klasse!*

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Manaxat (15 Dez. 2008)

tolle Frau, tolle Collage - *DANK!*


----------



## CaptainDavid (17 Dez. 2008)

nice !


----------



## grindelsurfer (18 Dez. 2008)

armin schrieb:


> sie sollte besser angezogen bleiben...



nicht alles perfekt,aber wer ist das schon!Sie hat aber eine tolle Ausstrahlung besonders die Augen!


----------



## Bave1887 (19 Dez. 2008)

hamma


----------



## liftof (19 Dez. 2008)

Die liebe Andrea

Bestens!!!!

Schöne Auswahl:thumbup:


----------



## raphy666 (28 Dez. 2008)

Also ich finde auch ,dass sie mit ihrer charakteristischen Schönheit manche Männern ( und ich gehöre glaube ich zu diese Männern ) sehr anspricht ... ihr aussehen hat etwas katzenartiges ... sie hat was ...


----------



## Jango23 (29 Dez. 2008)

Danke für die geilen Caps :thumbup:


----------



## bomber64 (1 Jan. 2009)

Super;Danke.


----------



## crack (19 Jan. 2009)

einfach wahnsinn
danke


----------



## furz (19 Jan. 2009)

Tolle Collagen von einer tollen Frau. Danke!!!


----------



## rastamann (28 Feb. 2009)

Danke lol2


----------



## steve74 (28 Feb. 2009)

Danke


----------



## Jolenka (1 März 2009)

Super , tolle Collagen. Danke!


----------



## Jolenka (1 März 2009)

Super , tolle Collagen. Danke!


----------



## harleyd. (2 März 2009)

:thumbup: Danke!!!


----------



## tommix04 (6 März 2009)

vielen Dank für diese wunderbaren Bilder dieser erotischen Frau


----------



## pofan (6 März 2009)

*( @ )( @ )*

:thumbup: immer wieder gerne !!!! DANKE !!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## minotaurus (6 März 2009)

Vielen Dank, freue mich immer über Andrea!


----------



## baddy (13 März 2009)

tolle Brüste


----------



## fisch (13 März 2009)

Die Andrea ist zweifelsohne eine Frau mit was zum Anfassen :thumbup:


----------



## Schanic (14 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ollisorin (14 Mai 2009)

danke für die picslol5


----------



## gobi_36 (15 Mai 2009)

tolle ausstrahlung


----------



## asser11 (15 Mai 2009)

grandioser mix - besten dank


----------



## farberfarber (28 Mai 2009)

grossartig...danke!!!


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2009)

:3dlove: Guter Mix einer tollen Frau :thumbup: Thanks


----------



## deburner (28 Mai 2009)

super bubis


----------



## Donlupo (1 Juni 2009)

Von Andrea würd ich mich schon reiten lassen!


----------



## leech47 (3 Juni 2009)

Eine wundervolle Sammlung, danke.


----------



## seemann52 (3 Juni 2009)

Möchte mich mal für die tolle Bilderauswahl einer wirklich heißen Frau bedanken!!


----------



## fabelhaft (8 Juli 2009)

ganz toll, vielen dank!


----------



## pi0tr (8 Juli 2009)

klasse


----------



## Weltenbummler (9 Juli 2009)

Super geil.


----------



## figo7 (9 Juli 2009)

woooooooooooooow tolllllll.... :drip:


----------



## johnwest (9 Juli 2009)

Super!:thumbup:


----------



## Rakdot1 (12 Juli 2009)

Danke für die Hupen


----------



## fritz10 (12 Juli 2009)

Natürlich, ohne Silicon, Wunderbar.


----------



## donplatte (12 Juli 2009)

Eine tolle Frau und wunderbare Schauspielerin, Naturtalent eben. Ich bedanke mich bei Dir, Alligator!


----------



## Cersanitum (12 Juli 2009)

Tolle Frau mit super Figur!
Danke!!


----------



## dereinzelgänger (12 Juli 2009)

Alligator schrieb:


> ​



Was für Augen !!


----------



## dereinzelgänger (12 Juli 2009)

Wer kann dazu schon nein sagen. :thumbup:


----------



## HulkHoden (6 Aug. 2009)

danke


----------



## schnuki (6 Aug. 2009)

hervorragende bilder von andrea eine hübsche frau


----------



## kdf (9 Aug. 2009)

Der Mund,die Augen,die Br....
sinnige Frau


----------



## Darkseid1337 (9 Aug. 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Mix


----------



## kurt666 (10 Aug. 2009)

Einfach Hammer die Frau.
Danke!!


----------



## Bigsir (10 Aug. 2009)

tolle Frau


----------



## Kiesingo (10 Aug. 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## kkk14035 (10 Aug. 2009)

hui... DAAAnkeschön für die Mühe. Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## hansdampf01 (10 Aug. 2009)

[A.Sawatzki_Das_Experiment_1_122_110lo.JPG]




[/URL]








































































































[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## stein (10 Aug. 2009)

Toll- danke.


----------



## kunibert (12 Aug. 2009)

tolle frau danke


----------



## honda2911 (18 Aug. 2009)

eine tolle frau danke


----------



## Unser (18 Aug. 2009)

Alligator schrieb:


> ​



:thumbup:


----------



## Unser (18 Aug. 2009)

Top diese Frau


----------



## Annihilator (27 Aug. 2009)

mein Tatort-Liebling hört leider auf :3dtears:


----------



## Hasterix93 (5 Sep. 2009)

danke


----------



## famous (4 Nov. 2009)

echt geil


----------



## Ferenc (5 Nov. 2009)

ein faszinierendes Gesicht im allgemeinen, deutschen Fersehbrei



Alligator schrieb:


> ​


----------



## Ferenc (5 Nov. 2009)

ein faszinierendes Gesicht im allgemeinen, deutschen Fernsehbrei



Alligator schrieb:


> ​


----------



## waschi (5 Nov. 2009)

danke


----------



## angel1970 (5 Nov. 2009)

Vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## jochen142002 (14 Dez. 2009)

vielen dank


----------



## colti (14 Dez. 2009)

Eine der schönsten Frauen. Danke.


----------



## franzbauer (18 Dez. 2009)

ich finde andrea sawatzki schon attraktiv


----------



## blueline2040 (18 Dez. 2009)

Immer wieder schön!
:drip:


----------



## cox667 (19 Dez. 2009)

Danke!


----------



## longjake (19 Dez. 2009)

Immer noch eine tolle Frau! Danke.


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (19 Dez. 2009)

Was soll eigentlich an dieser Frau schön sein???
Dei beiden... sind doch auch schön künstlich aufpoliert.


----------



## spontaner_mave (19 Dez. 2009)

danke für diese schöne collage.
Ich finde Andrea hat Ausstrahlung und einen wunderschönen Körper, gerne mehr davon.
gruß mave:thumbup:


----------



## WHA20 (19 Dez. 2009)

Klasse Frau


----------



## geggsen (19 Dez. 2009)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## snowman8 (21 Dez. 2009)

Danke, sie hat einfach was


----------



## dg2412 (22 Dez. 2009)

Eine Frau mit einer tollen Ausstrahlung.


----------



## ttss (24 Dez. 2009)

klasse frau


----------



## furb87 (24 Dez. 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25 Dez. 2009)

danke für andrea


----------



## hibbel76 (25 Dez. 2009)

megaheiß vielen dank


----------



## fubbes (28 Dez. 2009)

Super!


----------



## mathilda07 (4 Jan. 2010)

Andrea Sawatzki ist zwar nicht die Hübscheste, aber sie strahlt unglaublich viel aus und ist daher unglaublich sexy.

Ich kann nur danke sagen für die tolle Zusammenstellung verschiedener Szenen 

LG
mathilda07


----------



## Zyancali (4 Jan. 2010)

danke schön


----------



## gerd12 (4 Jan. 2010)

Tolle Sammlung, vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## jochen142002 (4 Jan. 2010)

vielen dank für andrea


----------



## martins (5 Jan. 2010)

großartig!


----------



## ninuka (5 Jan. 2010)

Danke. Die Üppigkeit ihrer Brüste schwankt aber auf den pics gewaltig. Nachgeholfen?


----------



## Bieber0815 (10 Jan. 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## w-alter3 (10 Jan. 2010)

Wie bei Chili: die Reifen sind am schärfsten. Danke, sharky!


----------



## Kini (12 Jan. 2010)

Danke schön mehr davon !!!!


----------



## Hercules2008 (12 Jan. 2010)

Super Collagen :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Thor der Donnergott (13 Jan. 2010)

Herrlich!


----------



## neman64 (13 Jan. 2010)

:thx: für die sexy Collagen von Andrea.


----------



## Nahrens (17 Jan. 2010)

Is auf jeden Fall ne klasse Frau


----------



## ghettoblaster (24 Jan. 2010)

ist andrea sawtzki eigentlich intimrasiert?


----------



## celebdigger (24 Jan. 2010)

Tolle Brüste.


----------



## blannen (27 Jan. 2010)

toll


----------



## tommix04 (27 Jan. 2010)

einfach nur sexy die Gute


----------



## pentalpha (27 Jan. 2010)

Echt Klasse 
Danke


----------



## statico (1 Feb. 2010)

schön


----------



## sixkiller666 (1 Feb. 2010)

danke für die schönen collagen von andrea


----------



## Maethor (9 Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## gps7500 (6 März 2010)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## malboss (15 März 2010)

super frau


----------



## link12345 (15 März 2010)

Super beitrag!


----------



## dings0815 (25 März 2010)

Immer wieder die Beste! :thumbup:


----------



## nikolausik1 (27 März 2010)

Danke. Grossartig


----------



## matsup (27 März 2010)

Es gibt einige Frauen, die eine extreme erotische Ausstrahlung haben, diese gehört eindeutig dazu.:thumbup:


----------



## Detoxicated (28 März 2010)

Wow danke, dieser thread hat mir den tag gerettet:thumbup:


----------



## NAFFTIE (28 März 2010)

besten dank sehr schöne bilder


----------



## Wetcat (7 Apr. 2010)

superklasse


----------



## wadl (7 Apr. 2010)

danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harry.lofer (5 Mai 2010)

geile frau, nur schade, dass ihre dinger in "harte jungs" nicht echt sind ...


----------



## tetramorph (5 Mai 2010)

Wie guter Wein, vielen Dank


----------



## Ret (15 Mai 2010)

hat jemand die playboy bilder von ihr?


----------



## meistro (16 Mai 2010)

Das ist ja ein toller Mix!

Danke! Gruß von meistro


----------



## Nathurn (16 Mai 2010)

Durch diese Dame bin ich auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden. Superbilder einer Frau die in Sachen Schönheit nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Mir gefällt sie Super.


----------



## KalleKo (16 Mai 2010)

für Andrea immer wieder ein Danke


----------



## Punisher (17 Mai 2010)

tolle Titten


----------



## wertzu66 (22 Mai 2010)

eine Top-Frau !!


----------



## ol2009cam (22 Mai 2010)

thanks!


----------



## take1966 (22 Mai 2010)

este sahne, thx


----------



## kaputnix (22 Mai 2010)

Eine der besten deutschen Schauspielerinnen. Sie gibt alles für ihre Rollen und spielt sie nicht verklemmt, und unrealitisch wie manche möchtige gern Sternchen!


----------



## Trampolin (18 Juni 2010)

Eine ganz schön nippellige Angelegenheit! Danke!


----------



## aiko (18 Juni 2010)

finde ich auch - sehr gut...


----------



## thethirdman (5 Juli 2010)

supi! thx!


----------



## Nathurn (6 Juli 2010)

Die Frau sieht so super aus! Kann man gar nicht genug von sehen. Zu dem kurzen Clipam Essenstischund den großen herrlichen Busen: In der NDR-Sendung "DAS" ab 18.45 in dritten sagte vor einiger Zeit der Mitspieler sie sei zu dem Zeitpunkt Schwanger gewesen. Wäre ja auch was gewesen. Diese schöne Frau mit Schwangerbauch.

Schön Gruß


----------



## swingpaarmuc (29 Juli 2010)

Tolle Bilder einer schönen Frau. Danke dafür


----------



## lfghkf (8 Aug. 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## Fernseheule (8 Aug. 2010)

geil


----------



## Ruffah (8 Aug. 2010)

so hot! thanks!


----------



## TEDO (14 Aug. 2010)

ne ganz hübsche


----------



## michel75 (4 Sep. 2010)

Diese Frau ist der Hammer!!!


----------



## spulwurm (5 Sep. 2010)

sharky 12 schrieb:


> ​



super!


----------



## Overflow (5 Sep. 2010)

danke!


----------



## bornrw (5 Sep. 2010)

wow oberhammer!


----------



## chris36119 (5 Sep. 2010)

Super geil, vielen Dank!


----------



## dragonfly (11 Sep. 2010)

die frau hat einfach was.


----------



## Stoanie01 (11 Sep. 2010)

tolle Frau - sensationelle Ausstrahlung
:thumbup:


----------



## Stoanie01 (11 Sep. 2010)

tolle Schauspielerin - sensationelle Ausstrahlung


----------



## knappi (12 Sep. 2010)

VIELEN DANK FÜR DIESE WUNDERVOLLE KOLLEKTION!!!!

Gruß
Knappi


----------



## chris36119 (8 Okt. 2010)

einfach hot....


----------



## BlackPanther65 (9 Okt. 2010)

Einfach Toll!!!
Danke:thumbup:

Mfg


----------



## woodyjezy (11 Okt. 2010)

Super post!!!
Ich erinnere mich als wäre es gestern gewesen, als ich Harte Jungs gesehen habe!!!


----------



## f567 (13 Okt. 2010)

Was ne HAMMER-FRAU!!!!!! I love her!!!!

Bitte mehr davon und ein dickes DANKESCHÖN!!!

TG


----------



## MSV1902 (14 Okt. 2010)

Schade, das sie beim "Tatort" aufhört.


----------



## motionmacho (19 Okt. 2010)

:WOW::WOW:
sehr gute pics
:WOW::WOW:


----------



## firefigther (19 Okt. 2010)

Natur pur!
So was is doch schön anzusehen!


----------



## Michaelis (27 Okt. 2010)

Super Frau und super Collagen!


----------



## schbd (5 Nov. 2010)

... ja wenns die Rolle erfordert... ;-)
Danke für die Arbeit!


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2010)

schöne Sammlung


----------



## Duffed (6 Nov. 2010)

danke für die dinger


----------



## bootsmann1 (28 Nov. 2010)

oh ja das ist schon was super anzusehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oswalt (28 Nov. 2010)

... ich sach nur "Rothaarige"... *rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## sahneboy (28 Nov. 2010)

Tolle Frau , toller Beitrag:drip::thx:


----------



## snapper33 (29 Nov. 2010)

Tolle, reife Frau mit einer geilen Figur und Hammerbrüsten. Bekomme nicht genug von ihr :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## meistro (30 Nov. 2010)

Super Bilder!

_Danke von meistro_


----------



## Darkman100 (7 März 2011)

Eine grossartige Collage, wunderbar!
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Oswalt (13 März 2011)

echt lecker...


----------



## lisaplenske (13 März 2011)

Eine Klasse für sich !


----------



## James Done (14 März 2011)

Sehr schön.


----------



## dumbas (14 März 2011)

vielen Dank


----------



## edgar (7 Apr. 2011)

Super mehr !!


----------



## horsthru (8 Apr. 2011)

Sehr schön, danke.


----------



## Werderpower (8 Apr. 2011)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## heinerich (22 Mai 2011)

Wow - Danke!  Die Gute ist einfach eine von den richtig hübschen!


----------



## Svensons (22 Mai 2011)

schöne collage. immer nett anzusehen,die andrea.Danke!


----------



## hairpitteaser (25 Juni 2011)

geile alte, vielen dank


----------



## bluestinger (10 Juli 2011)

vielen herzlichen Dank dafür...sattsehen geht da garnicht .


----------



## mirona (10 Juli 2011)

danke


----------



## Sonny Black (7 Sep. 2011)

Super !!


----------



## schneii (8 Nov. 2011)

danke


----------



## gerd12 (8 Nov. 2011)

Vielen Dank für die nette Zusammenstellung.


----------



## roberto_1 (13 Nov. 2011)

bob schrieb:


> klasse gemacht! :thumbup:



einfach geil


----------



## Kalif123 (21 Nov. 2011)

Besten Dank, auch wenn Silikon mitspielt


----------



## anyone (21 Nov. 2011)

sehr geil, herzlichen Dank!!


----------



## ahab12 (15 Feb. 2012)

nette beiträge


----------



## photoskope (15 Feb. 2012)

Welch eine Freude, das anzuschauen


----------



## JAZZER (15 Feb. 2012)

Besten Dank!!!
Geile Fotos:thumbup:


----------



## snapper33 (26 Feb. 2012)

Immer wieder lecker anzuschauen


----------



## cheers (26 Feb. 2012)

Danke. Sehr schön.


----------



## posemuckel (2 März 2012)

Nicht unbeding schön, aber geil!


----------



## InKognito (11 März 2012)

Danke, schöne Bilder


----------



## fredclever (11 März 2012)

Danke für die nette Andrea.


----------



## apfeltom (11 März 2012)

schick. :thumbup:


----------



## uwe0166 (6 Nov. 2012)

eine Klasse für sich.


----------



## Frosch (8 Nov. 2012)

Super Danke


----------



## jb5669 (20 Nov. 2012)

einfach toll


----------



## Roggas94 (2 Dez. 2012)

Super:thumbup:


----------



## Killerplatze (2 Dez. 2012)

schöne Bilder , Danke


----------



## GenBender (8 Dez. 2012)

Einfach nur Hammer,die Frau. Danke!


----------



## marriobassler (8 Dez. 2012)

eine bomben figur


----------



## pzach3843 (10 Dez. 2012)

super super thx


----------



## Milchpulver (10 Dez. 2012)

danke :thx:


----------



## Entru (11 Dez. 2012)

was für eine Frau


----------



## kahuyoto (12 Dez. 2012)

sge's hot

thx


----------



## kahuyoto (12 Dez. 2012)

kahuyoto schrieb:


> sge's hot
> 
> thx



i meant "she's"


----------



## bigotto (12 Dez. 2012)

immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## borkum (12 Dez. 2012)

Diese Frau ist wirklich nett ....


----------



## rwe0912 (13 Dez. 2012)

Sehr schön!!


----------



## rolfibaer (13 Dez. 2012)

[eine super heiße frau.

:thx:


----------



## kolli (23 Dez. 2012)

mega geil!!!


----------



## Huddel (25 Dez. 2012)

Vielen lieben dank für die Collagen


----------



## deschon (31 Dez. 2012)

Immer wieder gerne die Sawatzki!! Vielen Dank für die tollen Collagen :thumbup:


----------



## Justus (1 Jan. 2013)

schöne große von einer schlanken Frau


----------



## Paulienschen (1 Jan. 2013)

danke für die Mühe und die vielen tollen Bilder


----------



## jojokat (20 Jan. 2013)

toll!!!!!

vielen dank


----------



## Nogood (20 Jan. 2013)

schöne Collagen


----------



## porsche (20 Jan. 2013)

super Frau!! Danke


----------



## howard25 (20 Jan. 2013)

Klasse!!!

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## 1705 (20 Jan. 2013)

ich liebe diese Frau


----------



## hoppla (2 Feb. 2013)

Ist halt ne rothaarige. Die sind immer hübsch ;-)


----------



## Tigy (2 Feb. 2013)

gute Zusammenstellung


----------



## Walter1968 (3 Feb. 2013)

Immer nett angezogen!


----------



## brittafan01 (3 Feb. 2013)

danke für die sawatzkifrau


----------



## Motor (3 Feb. 2013)

einen Hammer Busen hat sie


----------



## cosmic_child (16 Feb. 2013)

supeschöne collage ! vielen dank für die mühe (die frau ist auch super!!9

thx cosmic


----------



## reddy80 (10 März 2013)

Unglaublich, wie attraktiv die Frau mit 50 noch ist!


----------



## powerranger1009 (10 März 2013)

tolle Frau, tolle Oberweite


----------



## paul77 (10 März 2013)

die geile sau


----------



## fiasko1208 (10 März 2013)

Von klein auf groß, dankeschön!


----------



## scampi72 (11 März 2013)

netter Mix


----------



## vasco99 (11 März 2013)

Finde, sie hat irgenwie was besonderes.


----------



## ateam (14 März 2013)

für ein GIF von der szene auf dem stuhl könnte ich töten


----------



## 4ever (14 März 2013)

super Frau!


----------



## Rolf1 (18 März 2013)

Danke für Andrea.


----------



## johnsilver (4 Apr. 2013)

echt geile frau! danke!


----------



## maxmaster121 (5 Apr. 2013)

sie ist immer einen blick wert


----------



## HenryMiau (6 Apr. 2013)

:thumbup: Spitze weiter so


----------



## sune (17 Apr. 2013)

Einfach spitze


----------



## powerranger1009 (12 Mai 2013)

tolle Bilder danke


----------



## Cypha (12 Mai 2013)

Finde mit Abstand, dass sie in Harte Jungs am besten / knackigsten ausschaut.... wirkt es nur so oder ist das vielleicht sogar digital geschönt  ?


----------



## fralindner (13 Mai 2013)

tolle collage


----------



## lumpi59 (14 Mai 2013)

Ich finde sie ist eine gute Schauspielerin. Danke für die Caps.


----------



## ketzer2222 (22 Mai 2013)

die zeigt sich schon gerne


----------



## datuf (26 Mai 2013)

Super Hupen!


----------



## Sistinas (26 Mai 2013)

Danke schön


----------



## Ruepel (26 Mai 2013)

sehr schöne Bilder !


----------



## paula_berger (26 Mai 2013)

sehr geil...


----------



## blugblug (8 Aug. 2013)

gefällt mir


----------



## relax01 (13 Aug. 2013)

super zusammenstellung


----------



## kolli (21 Aug. 2013)

einfach hammer diese frau


----------



## steve72 (21 Aug. 2013)

Klasse!!! Gerne mehr


----------



## Sierae (21 Aug. 2013)

tobias4 schrieb:


> Klasse Frau, die sieht man gerne.



:thumbup: Oja, wie recht Du hast!


----------



## dabe333 (21 Aug. 2013)

wow super woman


----------



## Gascoine (23 Aug. 2013)

Einfach geil!!!!!
Hat zufällig jemand den Clip aus "Polizeiruf 110 - Gänseblümchen"? Am Besten in HD!?


----------



## ladolcevita21 (25 Aug. 2013)

Hat was die Frau!


----------



## Agathon (26 Aug. 2013)

wow sharky, deine auswahl von deutschen TV-Frauen ist die beste ;-)


----------



## Chucky57 (29 Aug. 2013)

WOW! Say No More, Go on! :thx:


----------



## adrealin (31 Aug. 2013)

:WOW:Reife Geile Frucht! Da möchte man gerne der BH sein!


----------



## heaj71 (23 Okt. 2013)

wunderbar mercie


----------



## sup3rman (25 Okt. 2013)

es gibt frauen, die könnte man mir auf den bauch binden und da würde nix passieren. die geht leider gar nicht^^


----------



## galarsch (4 Dez. 2013)

Danke sehr schöne sammlung


----------



## schnuppi (16 Dez. 2013)

danke für die andrea


----------



## eywesstewat (16 Dez. 2013)

echt super!dankeschön dafür


----------



## PeterP (9 Feb. 2014)

Immer wieder schön die Andrea


----------



## xdevilx2 (15 März 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder :thx:


----------



## theskreet (2 Apr. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die zusammen gestellte Collage.
Andrea Sawatzki::thumbup:


----------



## Agathon (30 Apr. 2014)

Die schönste Sammlung, die ich bisher entdeckt habe - ihre hübeschen Hänger reizen mich immer wieder :thumbup:


----------



## crossair (5 Aug. 2014)

oh mein gott, da geht was


----------



## jossie (5 Aug. 2014)

super post danke


----------



## Rexy (6 Aug. 2014)

In dem Alter mit die schönsten Titten hier.


----------



## Michaelis (6 Aug. 2014)

Sehr hübsche Bilder, Hübsche Frau


----------



## Saly75 (4 Sep. 2014)

Einfach Spitze !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lofas (5 Sep. 2014)

Großartig tolle sammlung:thx:


----------



## ime24 (5 Sep. 2014)

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Contaminated_ (5 Sep. 2014)

:thx::thx::thumbup:


----------



## Hakuo (11 Sep. 2014)

super geiler mix


----------



## adrenalin (14 Sep. 2014)

sehr schön - vielen Dank


----------



## hanskanns (16 Sep. 2014)

Top!! :thx:


----------



## engel46 (16 Sep. 2014)

eine wirklich heiße frau ,mit toller ausstrahlung


----------



## Agathon (7 Nov. 2014)

Danke für die besten shoots ... genau, "Helen, Fred und Ted" hab ich gesucht ... super Film


----------



## Voyeurfriend (24 Nov. 2014)

Andrea ist super!:thumbup:


----------



## difi (14 Juli 2015)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


sharky 12 schrieb:


> ​


----------



## heto (14 Juli 2015)

wow, 

super DANKE


----------



## Teck (20 Okt. 2015)

Für ihr Alter der Hammer!


----------



## Laubfrosch (11 Nov. 2015)

geiles ding


----------



## willy44 (21 Nov. 2015)

Mir gefällt sie total gut!


----------



## wurs (21 Nov. 2015)

Wow! Für ihr Alter...


----------



## pottstar (27 Nov. 2015)

Sehr schöne Frau!


----------



## adrenalin (28 Sep. 2016)

vielen dank für die tolle zusammenstellung


----------



## celeb69 (16 Mai 2017)

sher schone frau


----------



## wolf1958 (12 Juni 2017)

Brüste verändern sich, aber wenn vergrössert, dann sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## elxbarto4 (6 Aug. 2017)

eine tolle frau


----------



## Little Wolf (13 Aug. 2017)

:thx: Danke für die tolle Andrea


----------



## bullabulla (14 Aug. 2017)

Richtig klasse!!!!


----------



## jason72 (20 Aug. 2017)

Das sind doch mal echte Hupen :WOW::WOW:


----------



## thhorbaldur (21 Aug. 2017)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## couriousu (21 Aug. 2017)

immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## Meickel (18 Sep. 2017)

sehr erotisch Anna.


----------



## rotmarty (8 Okt. 2017)

Supergeile dicke Hängetitten!


----------



## Schamröte (14 Okt. 2020)

Scharfe Frau.


----------



## Eagle (17 Okt. 2020)

Wow top Aufnahmen


----------



## wolf1958 (12 Apr. 2021)

Sie hat sowas Versautes


----------



## falkenmond007 (18 Apr. 2021)

...ohja, dass hat sie


----------



## RambaZamba (18 Apr. 2021)

Danke für das Ausgraben


----------



## qwrr (26 Mai 2021)

Sehr schön, danke! :thx:


----------



## wolf1958 (1 Juni 2021)

Immer wieder schön


----------



## osimon (8 Juni 2021)

Ui, sehr ansehnlich

Danke


----------



## bonsho (3 Jan. 2022)

sehr schöne Möpse  danke


----------



## jinkoko (15 Apr. 2022)

Supercool!


----------

